

Is anyone making money in the Chrome Web Store? - sodiumphosphate

I haven't been watching the Chrome Web Store for awhile, but now that Unity 3.5 (beta) supports NaCl and Flash, I decided to give it another look. After a quick look around, I don't see a price tag anywhere. I clicked on as many 'Add to Chrome' buttons as I could stand. No prices. I installed some games that I know are sold elsewhere, and played them a little, yet encountered no apparent form of monetization.<p>Is anybody making (or even charging) money in this venue?
======
euroclydon
I listed my existing web application on there, and while a few hundred people
have installed it, they tend to skew southern European, and to the best of my
knowledge, none of them has purchased the premium version.

------
karterk
I can't talk about making money - but I have a few moderately successful free
apps, and one thing I can say is that a lot more people search and stumble on
these apps than they would if it was not on the webstore.

------
JS_startup
Not to my knowledge. Chrome Apps and the Chromebook will be yet another
quietly abandoned Google pet project that will burn any developers naive
enough to hitch their cart to that horse.

------
wavephorm
Heck no. Google doesn't care about developers at all. Google's entire business
strategy is to devalue everything outside of its core business, thus leaving
Google ads as the only money-making opportunity on the internet, where it
already has nearly a monopoly.

Android, Google Docs, Google Plus, it's all a giant effort to devalue iOS,
Office, and Facebook.

